# Qashqai Parasitic Battery Consume



## MarathMartin (Apr 19, 2021)

Dear forum, first of all I apologize for writing in the topic xTrail, but I can't find any for Qashqai. 

I have a Qashqai (J10) 2012 1.6 diesel. The car consumes 150 to 170 milliamps off and sleeping. I was taking out fuses and discovered that the problem is with the F9 (10A) fuse Interior electrical control unit, which you can see on this site Fuse box Nissan Qashqai. 

When I remove this fuse, the consumption soon drops to 70 milliamps, which is the normal consumption of the disconnected car. The fuse turns off all the interior lights of the car, but not the instrument panels or the radio. As the lights are all off even without removing the fuse, when the car is sleeping, I cannot understand what is consuming these 70 milliamps. 

Can you help me out by any chance?

Best regards


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

MarathMartin said:


> When I remove this fuse, the consumption soon drops to 70 milliamps, which is the normal consumption of the disconnected car.


"Normal" draw in hibernation for almost all Nissans (after 30 minutes with key out and all doors closed) is around 15mA, not 70mA. No model draws anywhere near 70mA, the highest healthy draw is Armadas at around 30~35mA. If you aren't waiting 30 minutes, then you probably aren't seeing any real draw. If you are waiting the requisite time, then it sounds to me like your BCM isn't fully hibernating because of some issue in the Power Saver circuit, (the ground-side driver inside the BCM that kills the interior lamps when a door is left ajar or a lamp left manually on). When the BCM is "one step away" from normal hibernation, 160mA is about what they draw. In a healthy system, draw will start out at about 2A when the doors are first closed, then rapidly step down to about 160mA within two minutes. The draw will then "hold" at that level until full hibernation occurs, which is 30 minutes on the dot for most models. After 30 minutes you should see no more than 20mA.


----------

